# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  [JavaScript] Useful Methods

## minitech

Here are some useful JavaScript extensions:

```
eval("(2 13(a,s,t,r,S,T,F){a.i=2(m,i){8(i=i||0;i<3.5;i++)9(3[i]11m)6 i;6-1};a.n=2(f,i){f=f||r;8(i=0;i<3.5;i++)9(f(3[i]))6 T;6 F};a.l=2(f,i){f=f||r;8(i=0;i<3.5;i++)9(!f(3[i]))6 F;6 T};a.w=2(f,i,R,h){h=3;f=f||r;R=[];8(i=0;i<h.5;i++)9(f(h[i]))R.push(h[i]);6 R};s.i=''.indexOf;s.s=2(x,i){9(t(x)11S)6 x.5<=3.5&&3.4(0,x.5)11x;7 8(i=0;i<x.5;i++)9(3.s(x[i]))6 T};s.e=2(x,i){9(t(x)11S)6 x.5<=3.5&&3.4(3.5-x.5,3.5)11x;7 8(i=0;i<x.5;i++)9(3.e(x[i]))6 T};s.t=2(c,i,h,f){h=3;9(!c)6 h.t([\"\\n\",\"\\t\",\" \"]);7 9(t(c)11S){10(h.s(c))h=h.4(c.5);10(h.e(c))h=h.4(0,h.5-c.5)}7{f=T;10(f){f=F;8(i=0;i<c.5;i++){9(h.s(c[i]))h=h.4(c[i].5);7 9(h.e(c[i]))h=h.4(0,h.5-c[i].5);7 continue;f=T;break}}}6 h};})(Array.12,String.12,2(x){6 typeof x},2(x){6 x},'string',true,false);".replace(/\d+/g,function(x){return'0 1 function this substring length return else for if while === prototype minitech'.split(' ')[x]}))
```

It contains Array indexOf (i), all (l), any (n), where (w) functions and String startsWith (s), endsWith (e), indexOf (i) and trim (t) functions.

This code was manually minified right from the start (it was incredibly hard to write) so please don't steal it! Size: 886 bytes.

----------


## akhileshbc

Do you mind explaining how to use it ?

You always post great entries in the CodeBank. But newbies like me would find it much difficult for testing it.

So, my suggestion is, provide some examples on how to use it.

 :wave:

----------


## minitech

Place the line from #1 in your code, and use the functions:

Array all: 

```
[1, 2, 3, 4, 5].l(function(x) { return x <= 5; })
```

 returns true because all of them are less than 5.Array any: 

```
[1, 2, 3, 4, 5].n(function(x) { return x >= 6; })
```

 returns false because no element is more than or equal to 6.Array where: 

```
[1, 2, 3, 4, 5].w(function(x) { return x % 2 === 0; })
```

 returns [2, 4]; the only numbers in the array that are odd.String startsWith: 

```
"Hello world".s("Hello")
```

 returns true because "Hello world" starts with "Hello".String endsWith is along the same lines as startsWith, and it's named "e".String indexOf is the default functionality with the shorter name of "i".String trim trims characters from both sides: 

```
"tttFit".t('t')
```

 returns "Fi" because 't's have been trimmed off both sides. If passed no argument, null or a blank string, it trims spaces.

----------

